# Premiere Remote with A,B,C,D Buttons



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Just bought Tivo Premiere. What do the A,B,C, and D buttons actually do?

They apparently are shortcut buttons but what to do they actually shortcut?

How can I tell when they can be used?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Some of them are used on the Now Playing list to change the sort order and turn groups off and on.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I would guess they are going to be some 'future' use type of thing. A standard Cable Box remote has those buttons and the this box is actually being used by at least one cable company now.

For now as stated above, they change the grouping/sorting of My Shows.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They are used for interactive maps or multifunction menus.

If a they are needed, they will likely show a key index on the bottom for what they do on that screen.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> Just bought Tivo Premiere. What do the A,B,C, and D buttons actually do?
> 
> They apparently are shortcut buttons but what to do they actually shortcut?
> 
> How can I tell when they can be used?


In the pre-release pictures, they showed custom "now playing" lists using the color-coded keys. Each family member could have a color and by pressing that, it would show their custom "Now Playing" and season pass/wishlists. It would be like having 4 TiVos in one. It's one of the reasons I bought a Premiere. Is it in the released public beta software they put on the machines they sold and I bought three of? Nope.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I believe rsnaider is correct, and the buttons were added mainly at the behest of cable companies, who have these as a kind of standard -- not because TiVo really felt they needed more buttons on the peanut.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I'm just sad that the 1/2 switch was taken away. If I ever upgrade to Premier TiVos I'll have to manage two remotes that will look identical or use my old remote and not have use of the new buttons.


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I prefer the old remote anyway. They moved the volume/channel up/down buttons right above the thumbs up/down buttons. I'm always accidentally hitting the thumbs up/down buttons. I wish they wouldn't have reversed them.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> In the pre-release pictures, they showed custom "now playing" lists using the color-coded keys. Each family member could have a color and by pressing that, it would show their custom "Now Playing" and season pass/wishlists. It would be like having 4 TiVos in one. It's one of the reasons I bought a Premiere. .


Can you provide a link to what you're talking about? That would be an awesome feature to have.

On another note, I hate how the Tivo doesn't have the colors in the same order as other devices. My universal remote, as well as the remotes for my TV, Blu-Ray, and old DTV box all have it as red-green-yellow-blue. That even matches the Tivo logo's color order (sorta). Why did they have to go and confuse me by messing with this order?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

HellFish said:


> Can you provide a link to what you're talking about? That would be an awesome feature to have.
> 
> On another note, I hate how the Tivo doesn't have the colors in the same order as other devices. My universal remote, as well as the remotes for my TV, Blu-Ray, and old DTV box all have it as red-green-yellow-blue. That even matches the Tivo logo's color order (sorta). Why did they have to go and confuse me by messing with this order?


They had pictures in one of the launch party photo collections for some place like Gizmodo or Engadget. I did a quick search and couldn't find the story to get the pics, sorry.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HellFish said:


> On another note, I hate how the Tivo doesn't have the colors in the same order as other devices. My universal remote, as well as the remotes for my TV, Blu-Ray, and old DTV box all have it as red-green-yellow-blue.


My Fios remote has yellow-blue-red-green, same as the TiVo's. That's presumably the cable company standard.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Too bad they are not programmable....


----------



## mttwtt (Jun 4, 2010)

classicsat said:


> They are used for interactive maps or multifunction menus.
> 
> If a they are needed, they will likely show a key index on the bottom for what they do on that screen.


They are used to quick switch certain search patterns or to get to the search options menu. It's always show at the top of a search window with explanation of what each button changes. Most of the time only 3 of the 4 buttons is used.


----------



## TrueEddie (Mar 3, 2009)

I found the image. I remember being excited about this also. Would have been nice to see a list of shows that doesn't include Oprah and the like.

http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivo-premiere-ui-gallery/#2760474

The picture after that one is also interesting, wonder what happened to that.

http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivo-premiere-ui-gallery/#2760475


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVo is probably working on a bunch of stuff, but I hope they are concentrating on their HDUI screens. I'm really hating the SDUI screens now since i love the HDUI screens so much.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

TrueEddie said:


> I found the image. I remember being excited about this also. Would have been nice to see a list of shows that doesn't include Oprah and the like.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivo-premiere-ui-gallery/#2760474
> 
> ...


Yeah, I always wished TiVo would download movie trailers based on my viewing profile and I can thumbs up or down them as well to get tailor-made movie previews, too. Wonder what happened to THAT feature as well!


----------

